# Problem with 2002 Nissan Sentra rotors



## t-dot-sentra (Jul 24, 2005)

Recently, I purchased some certified brake pads for my 2002 Sentra XE, but ever since then I've been hearing a squealish sound emitting from the wheels. Every time I slow down, it slows down; when I speed up it can barely be heard. 

I'm thinking it's just the rotors getting used to the new pads? It's been about 3 weeks now since I installed them, so should I give it more time?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

t-dot-sentra said:


> I'm thinking it's just the rotors getting used to the new pads? It's been about 3 weeks now since I installed them, so should I give it more time?


That would be my first guess. Some pads take longer to break in than others, and some are just plain noisy. 

Where did you get these "certified" brake pads?


----------



## t-dot-sentra (Jul 24, 2005)

I live in Toronto, and there's a automotive place called Canadian Tire. 30 bucks for 2 front certified pads. Came with a lifetime warranty...so yeah, I guess it's just breaking 'em in.


----------

